# Leftover tapenade



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I made some tapenade for a dinner party I attended on Saturday. It contains calamata and black olives, garlic, capers, olive oil, lemon juice and zest, and some black pepper. When I got to the party I saw that the hostess had put out a dish of jarred tapenade, so I didn't get to serve mine. (Bad communication on her part...)

So what can I do with this, besides tossing it with some pasta?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ravioli's with swiss chard and brown butter.

Rub under the skin of chicken and roast.

Tapinade vinaigrette


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mix in some fresh chopped rosemary, chiffonade of spinach, artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes and Montrachet Goat cheese and stuff chicken breasts. You can also use it for a dip with crusty bread or as a spread on pita. Oh yeah the same spread can be used on cleaned and roasted Portabella Shrooms to make breadless mushroom pizzas. Or if you have any baking to do toss the tapenade in the bread dough or thin it with some olive oil and brush the outside of the bread for baking. The thinned tapenade can also be sued as a marinade for lamb or chicken. Just add some extra lemon juice and any other heds you wish like basil, thyme, marjoram, rosemary and maybe some extra chopped garlic.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I love doing this with Cornish Hens
Try using it on grilled salmon or other firm flesh fish.
Or heck just grab yourself a baguette, some wine and have at it!!!!!!!:lips:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

On chicken and pork for roasting, YES.

Perhaps in an omelette with cheese and onions, quiche, savory cheesecake/tart. In a sandwich. Or maybe as a stuffing for braciole type thing.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks!!! I can see I'm in for some good eating.


----------

